# Luxaire Furnace not lighting



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

I am having problem with my Luxaire furnace it will not light it only blows cold air. If I put my hands under the exhaust duct when I restart it it will light.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Locate the control board, and find the LED that is going to tell you a flash code.
Once you have this we may be able to help you in some way.

Bernie


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

Bjd said:


> Locate the control board, and find the LED that is going to tell you a flash code.
> Once you have this we may be able to help you in some way.
> 
> Bernie


 How and where do I find the LED it is an outside rooftop unit.Rhonda


----------



## Steve Wiggins (Jan 17, 2004)

My money is on a bad smart valve. Rhonda you will have to call for a professional diagnosis.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I am having problem with my Luxaire furnace it will not light it only blows cold air. If I put my hands under the exhaust duct when I restart it it will light.


I have had the worst of times with my Luxaire model (matter of fact, had the same problem just moments ago...about a weekly chore). I've gotten pretty good at taking the burners out, using a flexible wire brush that fits inside and blowing them out. I finished our basement off a year ago, and I think dust may have settled in the control. But, after cleaning the blowers out, it seems to light regularly...for the next week or so. I did notice tonight that the seal around the intake by the fan motor was damaged and was blowing air down towards the first burner. After cleaning the blowers and placing a finger over that draft, it lit right up. So, advice, clean the blowers (you can do this yourself). If that doesn't work, check for internal drafts.

You also mentioned that it won't light. I assume that the ignitor is firing. If not, it might be as simple as replacing the ignitor...


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Tea the was Honeywells claim to fame, the "SmartValve System" what a real piece of junk. Just the igniter and poilet is around $50.00.

Bernie


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

*Furnace blower*

have you ever had the blower fan stop working ? I assume the motor may be burnt out but I have not checked it . I had a similar problem with the ignighter and it was just the sensor had come loose.
[email protected]


----------

